# Hoyt Pro Medalist, recurve - Info Needed Please



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

I called Hoyt to see if I could get a direction for where I could find info about the PM. 

It blows my mind they do not know nor do they seem to care about the history.

Anyone who would like to share their knowledge, or point me in the direction for where I can find information, I would be greatly appreciative for your efforts.

Also, if anyone wants to sale or trade, I am in the market.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

What information are you looking for? How old are they? The "Pro Medalist" goes back to the mid 60's. Are they good? Yep, plenty of medals won with that bow. Specs? depends on the year.

They do care about history but you have to understand, the first tier customer support isn't there to give you a history lesson-- they have beter things to do. Can't think of the managers or technical support guys names but can asure you that there are people there who can tell you everything you want to know about that bow.


----------



## bilbowbone (Jan 15, 2011)

Viper1 can tell you everything if you have info off the bow. He is the author of "Shooting the Stickbow" and is VERY knowledgable on bow histories.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

167 -

Look at the wood above the lower limb face.
It should say something like:

5PM - 1234 (Model and serial number)
69" - AMO - 35# (AMO length and weight @ 28")

Posting a picture would help as well 
Might look like one of these:







3PM. 4PM, 5PM and 6PM

Or possibly this (first metal version c1972)
This is the 20" or cruiser version, there were also 16" hunter and 24" target versions. 








Just for the record, Hoyt-USA had nothing to do with that bow.
It was designed and built by Earl Hoyt, and the company changed hands a few times since he sold it ("merged") to CML in 1978. 
That guy did more behind the scenes archery development than any other person or company - period (IMHO of course).
Current "Hoyt-USA" is owned by Easton.

Viper1 out.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Fury - you are probably correct, I was talking with front line support. I would expect if I asked a general history question, and he did not know the answer, he would make an attempt to find out. He was rather closed ended with his answer and left me kind of dumbfounded. I left a message for a manager and 2 days later, I have not received a call back.

Viper - I am not asking about any specific bow, I was curious about the general history, differences between PM2,3,4,5,6 (I have a gentleman who said he might be selling his PM5 66" AMO - 37#, keeping my fingers crossed).

At this time, I would be happy with simple technical specs, difference between different PM's, when each model was released. etc.

I have searched on the net and the information has been challenging to find.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

167 -

From the first PM c1961 to the 6PM c1972, what you saw was an evolution of design, mostly riser design. 
All had the classic Earl Hoyt bi-direction taper, and were very stable and quick shooters.
The oldest I own is the 3PM in the picture above. While I've shot the original PMs and 2PMs, not enough to make any hard calls on them.

1961 – First wooden Pro Medalist with "Torque stabilizers" introduced with serial numbers PM-xxxx, followed by the series 2, 2PM-xxxx, and continued through the early 1970’s with the 6PM series. 

The most familiar Pro Medalist design took shape in the 3rd series (3PM-xxxx), in the late 1960s and Hoyt added additional riser laminations through the classic 5PM-xxxx series in the early 1970’s. Exotic imported hardwoods were used, and the bows of that era truly were the best of the breed. I have several Rosewood-risered 4 and 5 series Pro Medalists whose limbs have turned a cream color with age, adding to the richness of their appearance, and they are indeed prized possessions. 

1972 – Due to the increasing cost of exotic hardwoods, the 6PM sported resin-impregnated riser woods, and to some, lost some of its classic appeal. Nevertheless, the 6PM series bows shot as well and possibly better than their predecessors did. The wooden Pro Medalist series was discontinued in 1973.

1972 – First Pro Medalist magnesium T/D (Take down) introduced. These metal-risered bows maintained the same riser geometry and patented limb design as the original wooden PMs. 

The PMs were offered in 62" (Super Hunter), 63" Ladies model, 66" and 69" versions, while a 70" model was offered, it really was identical to the 69" model. 

Hope that helped.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Big Pro Medalist discussion here. Might help.

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=205008&messages=34&CATEGORY=3#3473817


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Hoyt could care less about a bow they sold 10 years ago.
Unless you are calling about a current product or replacement parts for something of recent manufacture they really don't give a lick about you.

-Grant


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

grantmac said:


> Hoyt could care less about a bow they sold 10 years ago.
> Unless you are calling about a current product or replacement parts for something of recent manufacture they really don't give a lick about you.
> 
> -Grant


That's the impression Hoyt gave to me when I called. I am not joking, the guy almost came out and said this. He was polite about it, but was a blunt about it also. I was very disappointed. If they were smart, they would offer all this information on their web page. They would draw a whole lot of archers to their sight. This history is static and would never need to change. The effort would be minimal.


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> 167 -
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Viper - You da MAN!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

Thin Man said:


> Big Pro Medalist discussion here. Might help.
> 
> http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/thread2.cfm?forum=23&threadid=205008&messages=34&CATEGORY=3#3473817


Thin Man - I found this, thought this was great info as well. Apparently this info came from Earl himself:
----------------------------------
According to a questionaire I sent to Earl and Ann Hoyt here is the breakdown: 1. First PM add showed up in June, 1961. The original PMs were made until the 2PM showed up in Dec., 1964. According to the information supplied 3327 PMs were made. so I don't know about the SN of 3377. However, the bow pictured has gold anodized bushing which were only used in the early PM's. So your bow was most likely made in 1961. I would carefully check the SN. 2. 2PM's were made until Oct., 1965. 3446 were made. 3. 3PM's were made until Feb., 1966. 2619 were made. 4. 4PM's were made until Aug., 1969. 5525 were made. 5. 5PM's were made until ?. Earl and Ann did not indicate when production was stopped. 8328 were made. 6. 6PM. Earl and Ann indicated no record was kept. 7. The TakeDowns(T/D) models started in Aug., 1972
----------------------------------
Now that is cool!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

bilbowbone said:


> Viper1 can tell you everything if you have info off the bow. He is the author of "Shooting the Stickbow" and is VERY knowledgable on bow histories.


Viper - I bought your book. Please don't tell me how it ends , I'm excited to get it.


----------



## scmike (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a bow with the serial number PM 549. I always thought it was from 1963, but Viper's post makes me wonder whether it might have been '61.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mike - 

That's a pretty early number. I'd guess late 1961 to '62.
But that's only a guess.
Can you post a pic?

Viper1 out.


----------



## scmike (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a photo.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll have to look...I believe the shop has a couple of those--maybe I can pick one up.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mike - 

Ah, the original "golf-tee" twin stabs. I still have a set of those.
It's an early one and a beauty!

It's easy to see how Earl took a very basic and efficient bow (riser) design and then added to it where it needed adding to. 
(Extra wood on the face and back for stiffness and vibration dampening.)

Fury -

If they have ANY PMs grab one, or two.
There really weren't any "bad" ones. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> mike -
> 
> Ah, the original "golf-tee" twin stabs. I still have a set of those.
> It's an early one and a beauty!
> ...


====================

Hello
Viper ,would you have the round compensate-rs for the Stems. I think that's what they called them many moons ago. To long to recall ha ha


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

scmike:
I don't believe I have ever seen a lovelier profile on a recurve. I have a couple of later ones, and once owned another. But yours is prettier. 

I have shot more arrows with mine than any of the many bows I have owned. They are the sweetest and most pleasureable to shoot. - lbg


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Unk -

The golf tee twins didn't come with the TFCs (Torque Flight Compensators), But I guess you can jury rig them.
The were used with the straight 1/8" rods and yes, I have a few and no they aren't for sale!
With the thin rods, there was enough flex, that the TFC weren't all that necessary.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to find this post, I aquired a pro medalist several years ago I never could find out much about it other than it was very popular with olympic shooters, dont think mine is very old tho, its a take down with a metal riser, black plastic handle & factory paint is solid white with white limbs thats turning a nice patina color, actualy very clean & has just a few faint scratches on the riser.

Had thoughts about selling it because I'm more into hunting bows, but dont want it to end up with someone who dont appreciate it, plus the fact about its quality & history as a very good piece of equipment kind makes me think twice, but it never get shot so...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

A - 

Posting a picture would help to identify it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

For some reason my "puter" wont let me, mite can if my daughters boy friend comes over & walks me thru it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Ends up that the bows I though were the shops, end up belonging to customers-- no Pro Medalist for me--at least to purchase...good news...I can shoot them for free so long as they're available.


----------



## Sheldon Richey (Sep 21, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> 167 -
> 
> Look at the wood above the lower limb face.
> It should say something like:
> ...


I have a Hoyt Pro Medalist 70" PM 3140. Any idea of a value? I had it appraised at $375].00, but now I'm told thats too high.


----------



## Sheldon Richey (Sep 21, 2020)

167_12PT said:


> Thin Man - I found this, thought this was great info as well. Apparently this info came from Earl himself:
> ----------------------------------
> According to a questionaire I sent to Earl and Ann Hoyt here is the breakdown: 1. First PM add showed up in June, 1961. The original PMs were made until the 2PM showed up in Dec., 1964. According to the information supplied 3327 PMs were made. so I don't know about the SN of 3377. However, the bow pictured has gold anodized bushing which were only used in the early PM's. So your bow was most likely made in 1961. I would carefully check the SN. 2. 2PM's were made until Oct., 1965. 3446 were made. 3. 3PM's were made until Feb., 1966. 2619 were made. 4. 4PM's were made until Aug., 1969. 5525 were made. 5. 5PM's were made until ?. Earl and Ann did not indicate when production was stopped. 8328 were made. 6. 6PM. Earl and Ann indicated no record was kept. 7. The TakeDowns(T/D) models started in Aug., 1972
> ----------------------------------
> Now that is cool!!! Thanks!!!


I have a PM 3140, any idea on when it was made?


----------



## BowFlight (Jan 25, 2008)

You can dig through these catalogs and see if you find your bow. 






Hoyt


Archery, archer, bow, arrow, traditional, hunt, hunter, primitive, Turkish, vintage, history, Ben Pearson, Fred Bear, Sovereign, Earl Hoyt, Bob lee, ernie root, damon howatt, Wing, shakespeare, root, colt, browning, herters, black widow, cravotta, Wilson, Blackhawk, darton, American, York...



www.vintagearchery.org


----------



## Son of Archer (12 mo ago)

Viper1 said:


> 167 -
> 
> Look at the wood above the lower limb face.
> It should say something like:
> ...


What can you tell me about this Pro Medalist? It was my dad's he used in competition. Bow is probably from the Mid 60's. Bow is in perfectly good condition. Just curious to its value?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SoA - 

Like it says, it's a 66" 4 PM (c 1968) and 39# at 28".
4 PMs were made from 1966 - 1969, and the serial number puts it near the end of their run.
Appears to be a rosewood riser, which was a special order.

Value depends on the market, but I'd place it about $300 if in very good condition. . 

It should use a 12 strand, 62" Dacron endless loop string.

Viper1 out.


----------

